# CSS wird überschrieben



## PhoenixDH (18. Juni 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

mir ist folgendes Problem aufgefallen: Mein seiteneigenes CSS wird scheinbar von einem integrierten Ebay-Werbe-Script (Custom-Banner) überschrieben.
Das äußert sich daran das ich normalerweise ein margin-left habe oder meine Links nicht unterstrichen sind.
Das ist seit einbau des Banners nicht mehr so, kein Margin und Links unterstrichen.
Mache ich den Banner raus ist ales normal.

Jetzt die Frage:
Kann man irgendwie verhindern das mein CSS "überschrieben" wird?

Danke!


----------



## ComFreek (18. Juni 2011)

Versuche mal ob ein !important hinter deinen CSS-Anweisungen etwas bringt, z.B.

```
a
{
  text-decoration: none !important;
}
```


----------



## PhoenixDH (19. Juni 2011)

Ich habe das jezt mal an einem Attribut getestet, es scheint zu funktionieren.

Macht das aber Sinn das bei allen Attributen anzugeben?

Denke mal ja oder?

Danke!


----------



## threadi (19. Juni 2011)

Nein, macht es nicht. !important sollte man nur im Notfall nutzen, und selbst dann nicht mal unbedingt. Das Problem was man damit beheben möchte sind meist CSS-Eigenschaften die sich gegenseitig überschreiben. Ein 

#text a {}

hat z.B. vorrang vor

a {}

Wenn Du also deinen eigenen CSS-Eigenschaften Vorrang gewähren willst, binde diese an eine eindeutige ID die nicht von dem anderen Style überschrieben werden könnte. Wie das genau in deinem Fall geht, kann man ohne HTML- und CSS-Code nicht sagen.

Siehe auch:
http://fwpf-webdesign.de/css/arten-von-selektoren/verwandtschaftliche-selektoren/nachfahrenselektor


----------



## PhoenixDH (19. Juni 2011)

Hm, da müsste ich jede Menge anpassen.

Dann werde ich das momentan mal so lösen das das was überschrieben wird mit important kennzeichnen werde.

Danke!


----------



## ComFreek (20. Juni 2011)

Vielleicht könntest du auch die ID's deiner Elemente ändern, wenn das geht.

Hier steht ein bisschen mehr über CSS & Reihenfolgen: http://de.selfhtml.org/css/formate/kaskade.htm#ursprung


----------

